# [conky] niewiem jak to opisac ...

## c3l3r1on

WItam, od pewnego czasu, kiedy wstawilem wskaznik temperatury do conky'ego pojawia mi sie dziwny blad gdy chce go odpalic ....

niestety nie mam pojecia dlaczego text z konsoli nie chce mi sie przekopiowac(lol), wiec bedzie screen

http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/5786/conkymr2.jpg

conky czasami odpala sie raz za 2 raz za 3 raz z 10 razem ...

conky cfg (wycinek)

```
TEXT

$nodename - $sysname $kernel on $machine

$stippled_hr

${color lightgrey}Uptime:$color $uptime ${color lightgrey}- Load:$color $loadavg

${color lightgrey}CPU Usage:${color white} $cpu% ${cpubar}

${color white}${cpugraph 0000ff 00ff00}

${exec sensors | grep "CPU Temperature" | cut -c 1-32 }

${exec sensors | grep "CPU FAN Speed" | cut -c 1-32 }

$stippled_hr

${color lightgrey}RAM :$color $mem/$memmax - $memperc% ${membar}

${color white}${memgraph 0000ff 00ff00}

${color lightgrey}Swap:$color $swap/$swapmax - $swapperc% ${swapbar}

${color lightgrey}Processes:$color $processes  ${color grey}Running:$color $running_processes

$color$stippled_hr

${color lightgrey}Networking:

 Down:${color #8844ee} ${downspeed eth0} k/s${color lightgrey} ${offset 80}Up:${color #22ccff} ${upspeed eth0} k/s

${color #0000ff}${downspeedgraph eth0 35,150 ff0000 0000ff} ${color #22ccff}${upspeedgraph eth0 35,150 0000ff ff0000}

$color$stippled_hr

${color lightgrey}File systems:

 /       $color${fs_used /}/${fs_size /} ${fs_bar /}

 /home   $color${fs_used /home}/${fs_size /home} ${fs_bar /home}

 /sata1  $color${fs_used /mnt/sata1}/${fs_size /mnt/sata1} ${fs_bar /mnt/sata1}

 /sata2 $color${fs_used /mnt/sata2}/${fs_size /mnt/sata2} ${fs_bar /mnt/sata2}

 /dane $color${fs_used /mnt/dane}/${fs_size /mnt/dane} ${fs_bar /mnt/dane}

$color$stippled_hr

${color} Name             PID     CPU%   MEM%

${color #ddaa00} ${top name 1} ${top pid 1} ${top cpu 1} ${top mem 1}

${color lightgrey} ${top name 2} ${top pid 2} ${top cpu 2} ${top mem 2}

${color lightgrey} ${top name 3} ${top pid 3} ${top cpu 3} ${top mem 3}

${color lightgrey} ${top name 4} ${top pid 4} ${top cpu 4} ${top mem 4}

${color lightgrey} ${top name 5} ${top pid 5} ${top cpu 5} ${top mem 5}

${color lightgrey} ${top name 6} ${top pid 6} ${top cpu 6} ${top mem 6}

${color lightgrey} ${top name 7} ${top pid 7} ${top cpu 7} ${top mem 7}

$color$stippled_hr

${color} Mem usage

${color #ddaa00} ${top_mem name 1} ${top_mem pid 1} ${top_mem cpu 1} ${top_mem mem 1}

${color lightgrey} ${top_mem name 2} ${top_mem pid 2} ${top_mem cpu 2} ${top_mem mem 2}

${color lightgrey} ${top_mem name 3} ${top_mem pid 3} ${top_mem cpu 3} ${top_mem mem 3}

${color lightgrey} ${top_mem name 4} ${top_mem pid 4} ${top_mem cpu 4} ${top_mem mem 4}

${color lightgrey} ${top_mem name 5} ${top_mem pid 5} ${top_mem cpu 5} ${top_mem mem 5}

${color lightgrey} ${top_mem name 6} ${top_mem pid 6} ${top_mem cpu 6} ${top_mem mem 6}

${color lightgrey} ${top_mem name 7} ${top_mem pid 7} ${top_mem cpu 7} ${top_mem mem 7}
```

jakis pomysl ?

sorry za orty jezeli sie trafia ;/

----------

## v7n

podaj emerge --info i emerge -pv conky

caly .conkyrc też może się przydać

----------

## c3l3r1on

emerge info :

```
Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.18.6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18.6 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Last Sync: Sat, 03 Feb 2007 16:20:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/games/ggz /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://src.gentoo.pl"

LINGUAS="en en_GB pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sarven"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X alsa alsa_cards_ali5451 alsa_cards_als4000 alsa_cards_atiixp alsa_cards_atiixp-modem alsa_cards_bt87x alsa_cards_ca0106 alsa_cards_cmipci alsa_cards_emu10k1x alsa_cards_ens1370 alsa_cards_ens1371 alsa_cards_es1938 alsa_cards_es1968 alsa_cards_fm801 alsa_cards_hda-intel alsa_cards_intel8x0 alsa_cards_intel8x0m alsa_cards_maestro3 alsa_cards_trident alsa_cards_usb-audio alsa_cards_via82xx alsa_cards_via82xx-modem alsa_cards_ymfpci alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread dvdrom eds elibc_glibc emboss encode ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 iconv imlib input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kernel_linux lcd_devices_bayrad lcd_devices_cfontz lcd_devices_cfontz633 lcd_devices_glk lcd_devices_hd44780 lcd_devices_lb216 lcd_devices_lcdm001 lcd_devices_mtxorb lcd_devices_ncurses lcd_devices_text libg++ libwww linguas_en linguas_en_GB linguas_pl mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nv nvidia ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts userland_GNU video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_i810 video_cards_imstt video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo vidx vorbis x264 xml xorg xv xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

emerge -pv conky

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/conky-1.4.5  USE="X audacious hddtemp ipv6 truetype (-bmpx) -mpd -vim-syntax" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

conky cfg:

```
# Conky sample configuration

#

# the list of variables has been removed from this file in favour

# of keeping the documentation more maintainable.

# Check http://conky.sf.net for an up-to-date-list.

# set to yes if you want Conky to be forked in the background

background no

# X font when Xft is disabled, you can pick one with program xfontsel

#font 5x7

#font 6x10

#font 7x13

#font 8x13

#font 9x15

#font *mintsmild.se*

#font -*-*-*-*-*-*-34-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

# Use Xft?

use_xft yes

# Set conky on the bottom of all other applications

on_bottom yes

# Xft font when Xft is enabled

xftfont Bitstream Vera Sans Mono:size=8

# Text alpha when using Xft

xftalpha 0.8

# Print everything to stdout?

# out_to_console no

# MPD host/port

# mpd_host localhost

# mpd_port 6600

# mpd_password tinker_bell

# Print everything to console?

# out_to_console no

# mail spool

#mail_spool $MAIL

# Update interval in seconds

update_interval 2.0

# This is the number of times Conky will update before quitting.

# Set to zero to run forever.

#total_run_times 0

# Create own window instead of using desktop (required in nautilus)

own_window no

# Use pseudo transparency with own_window?

own_window_transparent yes

# If own_window_transparent is set to no, you can set the background colour here

own_window_colour hotpink

# Use double buffering (reduces flicker, may not work for everyone)

double_buffer yes

# Minimum size of text area

minimum_size 280 5

# Draw shades?

draw_shades yes

# Draw outlines?

draw_outline no

# Draw borders around text

draw_borders yes

# Draw borders around graphs

draw_graph_borders yes

# Stippled borders?

stippled_borders 8

# border margins

border_margin 5

# border width

border_width 2

# Default colors and also border colors

default_color white

default_shade_color black

default_outline_color black

# Text alignment, other possible values are commented

#alignment top_left

alignment top_right

#alignment bottom_left

#alignment bottom_right

#alignment none

# Gap between borders of screen and text

# same thing as passing -x at command line

gap_x 12

gap_y 12

# Subtract file system buffers from used memory?

no_buffers yes

# set to yes if you want all text to be in uppercase

uppercase no

# number of cpu samples to average

# set to 1 to disable averaging

cpu_avg_samples 2

# number of net samples to average

# set to 1 to disable averaging

net_avg_samples 2

# Force UTF8? note that UTF8 support required XFT

override_utf8_locale no

# Add spaces to keep things from moving about?  This only affects certain objects.

use_spacer yes

#   mldonkey_hostname     Hostname for mldonkey stuff, defaults to localhost

#   mldonkey_port         Mldonkey port, 4001 default

#   mldonkey_login        Mldonkey login, default none

#   mldonkey_password     Mldonkey password, default none

# boinc (seti) dir

# seti_dir /opt/seti

# Allow for the creation of at least this number of port monitors (if 0 or not set, default is 16) 

#min_port_monitors 16

# Allow each port monitor to track at least this many connections (if 0 or not set, default is 256)

#min_port_monitor_connections 256

# none, xmms, bmp, audacious, infopipe (default is none)

# xmms_player none

# variable is given either in format $variable or in ${variable}. Latter

# allows characters right after the variable and must be used in network

# stuff because of an argument

# stuff after 'TEXT' will be formatted on screen

TEXT

$nodename - $sysname $kernel on $machine

$stippled_hr

${color lightgrey}Uptime:$color $uptime ${color lightgrey}- Load:$color $loadavg

${color lightgrey}CPU Usage:${color white} $cpu% ${cpubar}

${color white}${cpugraph 0000ff 00ff00}

${exec sensors | grep "CPU Temperature" | cut -c 1-32 }

${exec sensors | grep "CPU FAN Speed" | cut -c 1-32 }

$stippled_hr

${color lightgrey}RAM :$color $mem/$memmax - $memperc% ${membar}

${color white}${memgraph 0000ff 00ff00}

${color lightgrey}Swap:$color $swap/$swapmax - $swapperc% ${swapbar}

${color lightgrey}Processes:$color $processes  ${color grey}Running:$color $running_processes

$color$stippled_hr

${color lightgrey}Networking:

 Down:${color #8844ee} ${downspeed eth0} k/s${color lightgrey} ${offset 80}Up:${color #22ccff} ${upspeed eth0} k/s

${color #0000ff}${downspeedgraph eth0 35,150 ff0000 0000ff} ${color #22ccff}${upspeedgraph eth0 35,150 0000ff ff0000}

$color$stippled_hr

${color lightgrey}File systems:

 /       $color${fs_used /}/${fs_size /} ${fs_bar /}

 /home   $color${fs_used /home}/${fs_size /home} ${fs_bar /home}

 /sata1  $color${fs_used /mnt/sata1}/${fs_size /mnt/sata1} ${fs_bar /mnt/sata1}

 /sata2 $color${fs_used /mnt/sata2}/${fs_size /mnt/sata2} ${fs_bar /mnt/sata2}

 /dane $color${fs_used /mnt/dane}/${fs_size /mnt/dane} ${fs_bar /mnt/dane}

$color$stippled_hr

${color} Name             PID     CPU%   MEM%

${color #ddaa00} ${top name 1} ${top pid 1} ${top cpu 1} ${top mem 1}

${color lightgrey} ${top name 2} ${top pid 2} ${top cpu 2} ${top mem 2}

${color lightgrey} ${top name 3} ${top pid 3} ${top cpu 3} ${top mem 3}

${color lightgrey} ${top name 4} ${top pid 4} ${top cpu 4} ${top mem 4}

${color lightgrey} ${top name 5} ${top pid 5} ${top cpu 5} ${top mem 5}

${color lightgrey} ${top name 6} ${top pid 6} ${top cpu 6} ${top mem 6}

${color lightgrey} ${top name 7} ${top pid 7} ${top cpu 7} ${top mem 7}

$color$stippled_hr

${color} Mem usage

${color #ddaa00} ${top_mem name 1} ${top_mem pid 1} ${top_mem cpu 1} ${top_mem mem 1}

${color lightgrey} ${top_mem name 2} ${top_mem pid 2} ${top_mem cpu 2} ${top_mem mem 2}

${color lightgrey} ${top_mem name 3} ${top_mem pid 3} ${top_mem cpu 3} ${top_mem mem 3}

${color lightgrey} ${top_mem name 4} ${top_mem pid 4} ${top_mem cpu 4} ${top_mem mem 4}

${color lightgrey} ${top_mem name 5} ${top_mem pid 5} ${top_mem cpu 5} ${top_mem mem 5}

${color lightgrey} ${top_mem name 6} ${top_mem pid 6} ${top_mem cpu 6} ${top_mem mem 6}

${color lightgrey} ${top_mem name 7} ${top_mem pid 7} ${top_mem cpu 7} ${top_mem mem 7}

```

----------

## Yaro

Trochę dziwnie tą temperaturę wczytujesz. Spróbuj może tak:

```
${color black}CPU temp: ${color}${i2c 9191-0290 temp 2} C  ${color black}SYS temp: ${color}${i2c 9191-0290 temp 1} C  ${color black}CPU fan: ${color}${i2c 9191-0290 fan 2} RPM
```

U mnie działa bez błędu.

----------

## pressenter

Musisz podaÄ w takiej formie:

```

${i2c urzÄdzenie_mierzÄce_temp temp_ktora_ma_byc_podana}

```

u mnie na przykĹad wyglÄda to tak:

```
${i2c 9191-0290 temp 1}
```

UrzÄdzenie masz podane gdzieĹ w /sys , nie pamiÄtam dokĹadnie gdzie. BliĹźsze info na pewno uzyskasz na kanale #conky na serwerze freenode.

----------

